
Show HN: Track Spotify plays, trends and discover weekly (article and app) - adamlouis
https://suczewski.com/2018/12/spotify.html
======
adamlouis
Hi! About 6 months ago, I built a Spotify integration to:

\- save all plays

\- save all “Discovery Weekly” playlists

\- save top songs & artists of the last month, 6 months, and all-time &
observe how each changes over time

This weekend, I wrote an article with some technical descriptions & learnings.
Sharing my work here!

Thanks!

app link: [https://spotify.suczewski.com](https://spotify.suczewski.com)

